# Snap test costs



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi All,

Just a quick question. What do you usually pay for a snap test. I've been quoted £38.50. Is that about normal? I live in the South East where prices always seem to be a bit inflated.

Cheers  xx


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

i live in Norfolk and had one of my cats tested a few weeks ago and i paid about that -- although a lot of people do say that the vet i use is not the cheapest. But i have been with them for years and have thought that they are not far off what others charge and they often do not charge for little things. So i am usually happy with the service i get. If that is helpful


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I live in Surrey and pay £35 odd (inc 10% discount) for FeLV/FIV tests. That's with my current vet. I changed vets when the previous ones charged me £75!!! Plus they made a huge fuss about taking the blood from the leg and not the neck and not shaving.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

That's great! Thanks both of you! I know my vet has a reputation for being quite expensive so I wasn't sure how they compared! Glad to know they're not being cheeky. It's a bonus actually because they're a really friendly and helpful practice. xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I paid about £30 quid. Ask them to wet the furr rather than shave it


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> I paid about £30 quid. Ask them to wet the furr rather than shave it


Cheers for the advice! I'll be sure to tell them!  xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Have you asked your vet for a discount?


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

So you are going to breed from her? How exciting!

BTW, is it usual for vets to give breeders discounts


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> Have you asked your vet for a discount?





bimbleweb said:


> So you are going to breed from her? How exciting!
> 
> BTW, is it usual for vets to give breeders discounts


We are taking her to stud in a few weeks. Very excited indeed!  The stud owner said that, as she's an indoor cat, and it's a bit of a journey, we could get the tests done now rather than immediately before we go, in case it knocks her off call.

It didn't even occur to me to ask for a breeders discount.  Since this would be my first litter I admit I don't really think of myself as a breeder yet! I will definately mention it when I take her tomorrow. Thanks for the advice guys!  xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

bimbleweb said:


> So you are going to breed from her? How exciting!
> 
> BTW, is it usual for vets to give breeders discounts


Yes mine gives 15% and 10% is owners come back to him for vaccinations in the future.

They gave my brother 10% (puppies).


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

bimbleweb said:


> So you are going to breed from her? How exciting!
> 
> BTW, is it usual for vets to give breeders discounts


I get 15%, it worth asking for a discount. I have quite a few cats and also dogs and a rabbit so Iam there an awfull lot and its saved me loads.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I think if you give me a kitten Jen thats one less for you to take to the vets therefore saving you money!!!!!!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Alansw8 said:


> I think if you give me a kitten Jen thats one less for you to take to the vets therefore saving you money!!!!!!


Damn it Alan! You beat me to it! That's what I was gonna say.  Want to fight me for a kitten?


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

£32 and dont shave the leg


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, it's all done now. Took her this morning and got her results back all fine and dandy.  

I asked them not to shave her and, although they were surprised that I asked, they were fine to just wet her leg down and do it that way. I asked about breeder discounts and the receptionist told me that they do discounts and suggested I write to the branch manager about it. 

Thanks for the advice everyone! It's much appreciated! xx


----------



## Melonie Holt (Sep 22, 2018)

Dozymoo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick question. What do you usually pay for a snap test. I've been quoted £38.50. Is that about normal? I live in the South East where prices always seem to be a bit inflated.
> 
> Cheers  xx


Hi im new on here and i live in leyland does anyone know any vets that do snap test as my vet doesnt


----------



## Melonie Holt (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi im mel trying to find vet in leyland who does snap test please


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Look on Google for vets in your area and ring round.


----------



## Melonie Holt (Sep 22, 2018)

Ok thank you


----------

